# Pinarello Dogma K8-s



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Pinarello Dogma K8-s (Build list updated)*

I just ordered a Pinarello Dogma K8-s. What do you guys think of the bike? I am currently on a Trek Madone 5. Ordered just the frame and fork. Cannot wait until it gets in. Hopefully by the end of the month. 







Just ordered the frame and fork. Downgrading Wheels and drive on my Trek Madone 5 to Ultra 6070 Di2. 

Enve Custom Built wheels with Chris King R45 hubs w/ceramic bearings.
Vredestein Latex Ultralight 700c x 20-25 Road Tubes
Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX 25mm tires
Dura Ace 9070 Di2 shifters, Di2 Derailleurs.
Dura Ace 9000 Cranks with Stages Power Meter (Also ordered Osymetric (50/34) chain rings to give them a try.) Keeping the Dura-Ace rounds as well in case I don't like them. 
HSC Ceramic Road Bottom Bracket - Italian
ENVE carbon fiber water bottle cages
Pinarello integrated, 1 1/8 to 1 1/2in tapered headset
Yokozuma Premium Reaction Brake Cable System
Dura Ace 9010 direct mount front brake for rear of the bike,
Dura Ace 9000 front brake for the front of the bike.
Fizik Antaras R1 Carbon Bradded Saddle. 
Enve Carbon Stem
Enve Carbon Aero Bars
Garmin Edge 1000 with Enve out front stem mount
Speedplay X1 pedals
Fizik Performance Bar Tape
Fi'zi:k Bar Gel


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase, look forward to seeing it built up.


----------



## Ray Knight (Jun 23, 2014)

awesome build! I am curious about the rear suspension. The old Dogma rides fantastic. I want to try that frame.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Missing a few things that are back ordered. Like the frame and fork, bars and bottle cages. Everything else is ready. Going to be a kitchen bike.


















View attachment 307864


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Also I added the frame photo to the back order image. They do not have a pic for the bike yet. So please don't blast me for adding the photo.


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nothing worse then having all the components with nothing to bolt them too.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Swen6 said:


> Nothing worse then having all the components with nothing to bolt them too.


 So very true.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have the right brake calipers frisbie?

The Pinarello uses a different direct mount rear caliper on the seat stays than the bottom bracket type Trek uses.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Do you have the right brake calipers frisbie?
> 
> The Pinarello uses a different direct mount rear caliper on the seat stays than the bottom bracket type Trek uses.


Chris Froome is running Dura Ace 9010 front brake on the rear of his. So that is the route I went. If it works for him, it should work or me.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Do you have the right brake calipers frisbie?
> 
> The Pinarello uses a different direct mount rear caliper on the seat stays than the bottom bracket type Trek uses.


Also keeping my Trek together. Just switched it over to Ultegra 6870 Di2 all around So I can put the DA 9070 Di2 on the new bike. Also now I took off the Stages power meter to go on the K8-s, I am going to run an Ultra 6800 rear brake on the Madone.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Updated the build list as I ordered more parts and decided to keep the Madone together.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

frisbie17 said:


> Missing a few things that are back ordered. Like the frame and fork, bars and bottle cages. Everything else is ready. Going to be a kitchen bike.
> View attachment 307861
> View attachment 307862
> View attachment 307863
> View attachment 307864


Finally will have the bike. Expected UPS delivery is scheduled for tomorrow. Will post unboxing photos and build as it gets done.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I prefer Nokon to the Yokozuna brake cables.
Nokon are superflexible. Yokozuna are so stiff they are a pain to install.
If you want to make a Nokon cable longer just add a link. Can't do that with Yokozuna.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bike arrived tonight and I started the build. Still got some work to do tomorrow. 

Need to cut the steering tube, install brake cables, and wrap the bars. But it is coming together.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is only the second K8-s to be shipped to the US according to Pinarello.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations!

Certainly first one I've seen. What size is that? Looks kind of like my size :devil:


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Small. Lol. 44cm. I am 5' 5" with 30 inche inseam.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

The brake mounting is exactly the same as my Trek Madone direct mount. The bike also came with rear brakes... I opted to use Dura-Ace 9010 direct mount front brake as discussed previously. Fit perfectly.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bike is complete. Took it out for the first ride. So comfortable. Game changer... Maybe.... A great bike. For sure! Extremely comfortable and smooth. Very happy with the purchase. 40 miles to day to break it in. Was a very good day.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Awesome!

I'm guessing you're already in the know, but in case you're not:


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Hope those bottles are side-load. They appear to be an integral part of the frame!


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

GKSki said:


> Hope those bottles are side-load. They appear to be an integral part of the frame!


The back bottle it tough. The front comes out ok. But yes. Small frame.


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

What is the maximum tire clearance ? I assume more than the regular F8.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Lionel said:


> What is the maximum tire clearance ? I assume more than the regular F8.


I am not sure. I am running 25mm and can definitely go bigger.


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. Look like 28 would be fine.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes. For sure


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats, looks a brilliant build.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Swen6 said:


> Congrats, looks a brilliant build.


Thanks. I am very happy with the bike. It turned out great. Also great to build it myself, my way.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's awesome!

Extra props for having the oval chainrings, :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

i had the opportunity to have the first, non-dealer K8 in the country (actually my pinadealer was in italy at the pinafactory at the time, a guest of fausto pinarello, aka "FP" with his finger on the trigger, ready to pull it on a K8 for me.......but alas i passed and stayed pure to my ethos - 

"if want suspension on my Pinarello....ill plop my soft ass on this....but not on MY road bike"






....however i had heard very good things about the "pleasant" ride quality. yours does look sharp! enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

....oh....ive ridden the dogma XM....it is an amazing bike as the marketing video says it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Extra props for having the oval chainrings, :thumbsup:


Thanks man. Appreciate the props.


----------

